# Hotmail won't save my password anymore...



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

Does anyone have any idea why Hotmail would stop saving a password? It will remember my email address, but I have to enter my password every time I go back to it in a different browser session. It does this in all browsers on all computers, even if I remove the cookies. It's been doing this for a number of months now.

I really just need to ditch this Hotmail account and use a second Gmail account as a spam catcher... of course I guess I'd have to log in all the time anyway since I'd have two accounts


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

The cookie is time based so it expires after a period of time. Visit hotmail
every day to retain the cookie. Just type in or bookmark http://hotmail.com so
you will visit the main page first.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The password isn't saved by some function of Hotmail. It's a function of the settings on the computer. If you're accessing Hotmail from a public computer (Internet cafe, library, etc.), it's probably designed to delete temporary files and cookies on a regular interval, as you'd want it to. As for not working on your personal computer, are you running CCleaner or any other cleaners or privacy protection-type applications? These are almost always the cause of this type of behavior.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nah, no cleaners or anything, and this isn't on a public computer.

Blackmirror, are you saying the cookie it expires after a day? If so, that is 1) utterly retarded, and 2) exactly my problem


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes i believe so . i have the same problem 

Someone else might know a solution but its had me stumped for months lol

Found this 
Some sites like Yahoo Mail, Hotmail, and banking sites instruct the browser to never allow your password manager to retain your information. If you use a shared workspace, then this is probably not desirable. If you are the sole user, then it&#8217;s quite handy. 

I believe there is a firefox add on thatworks for Msn


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

My guess is your not keeping a cookie to remember the password. Hotmail will put cookies on your PC from...
login.live.com that comes up first at the login screen so bet it is one from them.
Then once you login your get cookies from hotmail.msn.com and msn.com too.


----------



## fpm229 (Jun 21, 2007)

DoubleHelix said:


> The password isn't saved by some function of Hotmail. It's a function of the settings on the computer. If you're accessing Hotmail from a public computer (Internet cafe, library, etc.), it's probably designed to delete temporary files and cookies on a regular interval, as you'd want it to. As for not working on your personal computer, are you running CCleaner or any other cleaners or privacy protection-type applications? These are almost always the cause of this type of behavior.


Hi,

Read your answer re hotmail not saviing password and it makes sense. I'm having the same problem, and I use CCleaner. Is there some way that I can fix this?

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

CCleaner deletes temporary files which deletes saved Hotmail passwords. You gotta pick one: a computer cleared of private data or one in which accessing your accounts is easier.


----------



## deathdealer! (Jul 1, 2007)

I have had the problem for over a year and couldn't ever figure it out. A creation of a password issue (password was not long enough) for a customer the other day led me to the solution. The problem is the duration of the password. This is controlled by the local policies on the computer. Here's the solution: Run>gpedit.msc>Computer Configuration> Windows Settings> Account Policies> Password Policy> Minimum Password Age should equal 0. Mine was set for 42 which is why it worked for a while and then stopped. I have rebooted my machine twice and the fix has held.


----------



## thewolfe (Nov 26, 2002)

Trying to help a friend w/ the same problem so I thought I'd walk thru the steps on my comp first.

I've tried two different comp by typing gpedit.msc in the "Run" box but says it can't find.


----------

